# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  كلمة ..ضيفة نزلت بفناء ساحتكم  رحبوا بي..^_^

## كلِمَة

*أنتِ"جميلة " 
**كلمة قد تجعل إمراة عادية تسير كالطاوس
بين حشد من النساء الفاتنات .. 

**أنت " غبي" 
**كلمة قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل
أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب ..

**أنت "فيك حاله نفسيه "** 
كلمه قد تحول شخص عادي الى شخص 
يعاني من حالات نفسيه بالفعل. 

**أنت " تقدر " 
**كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود
الإعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدن .. 

**هي " كلمة "واحدة" أو " كلمات" عديدة
**قد تشكل من أنت ، أيا من كان أنت .. 

**وقد تكون دواء وتخلق معجزة شفاء
**وخاصة إذا كانت من أقرب الناس اليك ..
فـ لنتعلـم بمآ ننطـق لــ الآخـريـن 
**فــ الكلمــة الطيبــة صــدقــه♥


*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-18-2011), 

قلب زينب الصبور (11-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ياهلا وغلآ فيكِ آختي ..
ع الرحب والسسعه معنآ في هذا الصرح الشآمخ ..
نتمنى نرى كل ماهو قيمَ من كلماتكِ ..*
*وآقامة سعيدة بين آخوانكِ..
كل الود~*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش بينا

----------


## كلِمَة

> *
> ياهلا وغلآ فيكِ آختي ..
> ع الرحب والسسعه معنآ في هذا الصرح الشآمخ ..
> نتمنى نرى كل ماهو قيمَ من كلماتكِ ..*
> *وآقامة سعيدة بين آخوانكِ..
> كل الود~*



*الشكر الجزيل لجميل استقبالكم
سرني أن انضم لصرحكم الرائع

تقبلوا ودي
*

----------


## كلِمَة

> الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..
> 
> و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..
> 
> واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..
> 
> وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..
> 
> اهلاً وسهلاً ..
> ...



*

الاروع أن انضم الي ساحتكم الغناء
لكم كل الشكر وخالص التحيات

*

----------


## كلِمَة

> اهلا وسهلا فيش بينا




*هلا وغلا باهل التراحيب
واهل الضيافة

تحياتي وودي
*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اهلا بك اختي الكريمه // كلمة
سعدنا بتواجدك بيننا
وكلنا نتمنى لك اقامه هادفه ..
ومواضيع نافعه .

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن



----------


## كلِمَة

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد .
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> اهلا بك اختي الكريمه // كلمة
> سعدنا بتواجدك بيننا
> وكلنا نتمنى لك اقامه هادفه ..
> ومواضيع نافعه .



*
الشكر الجزيل لحسن استقبالكم

تحياتي وودي

*

----------


## كلِمَة

> 



*أسعدني جدا انضمامي اليكم
واتمنى ان اكون  بينكم 
موجودة

*

----------


## antar

منتدى بغاية الروعه  والجمال اتمنى للجميع التوفيق والتقدم  وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير

----------


## كلِمَة

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير وتآخ

تحياتي

----------

